# Yawn.. lol just woke up!!



## freekygeeky

Was supposed to be waking up early today so i could finish tidying up, and clean the geckos out, and go and get some crickets - but nooo.. graham didnt wake me up till 11 30!!!!!!!!!!! grrr... lol

we did go to bed late soooo.. ah well.

now i just have to get rid of my spare viv..

3x2.5x1.5 anyone want it?" taking up WAY tooo much room lol!"


----------



## tombraider

Turn it on its back and pretend its a boat, hours of fun :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol... could do... hmmmm..


----------



## Rain

I'd have it! but you're too far away to come get it.


----------



## freekygeeky

its goign on saturday now yaya!! !next weekend!!
no boat for me


----------

